# 30lbs summer sausage \ spice sticks



## dforbes (Nov 20, 2010)

mixed up and in the fridge for at least 24 hours, then on the smoker she goes


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 21, 2010)

Care to share your recipe? I will be watching this thread for sure


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

Now I too would like the recipe for I'm a sausage maker to and I'm always looking for more recipes for my sausages.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2010)

getting ready to start my fire

recipe as follows

5 lb ground pork shoulder

10 lb venison

6 tbs Morton's tender quick

9 tsp garlic salt

12 tsp coarse black pepper

9 tsp mustard seed

6 tsp cayenne pepper

grind pork butts and venison. in a mixing bowl mix all ingredients and set aside. I an large mixing bowl or tub mix the ground pork and venison until the color looks constant throughout. add about  of the seasoning at a time mixing well as you go. when you have it all mixed in evenly, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for a minimum of 24 hours. mix 1 to 2 times during  this time. smoke at 190-210 for an internal temperature of 165-168. remove and enjoy.

I use this same recipe for my summer sausage. to me and my family it has just the right bite, but you may want to reduce the cayenne if you don't like things hot. I would describe it as mildly hot, but every ones taste buds are different.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds like a winner!

A little low on TQ, but I would think at those higher temps, it wouldn't matter one bit.

Can't wait to see the rest of the pics,

Bear


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2010)

more to come!!!

spice sticks
	

		
			
		

		
	







Helper went and got a load of wood


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like a winner!
> 
> A little low on TQ, but I would think at those higher temps, it wouldn't matter one bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2010)

how much tq should I have used, been making it for years this way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

dforbes said:


> how much tq should I have used, been making it for years this way.


Normally it would be 7 1/2 TBS of TQ for 15 pounds of meat, but like I said, that would be good for low & slow.

Since you're running 190˚ to 210˚ smoker temp to 165˚ internal, you're probably through 140˚ in less than 4 hours, so you're fine.

When I do my Beef sticks & sausage, I smoke too low for too long to use less than 1/2 TBS for every pound of ground meat.

The only reason I mentioned it, is somebody might use your ingredients and my temps & times. That might not be good.

BTW: Your sticks look great & your Dump Truck driver is a cutie!

Bear


----------



## dforbes (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the imformation. I got the original recipe from a university web site and have changed everything exept the TQ to meet my taste. I  may adjust thtat just for safty reason. Yea my dump truck driver is the man. 3 and a half years old and he can pick out a piece of cherry, oak, pecan, or hickory every time. I think its in his blood. Gonna be a smoker for sure. The summer sausage got baged and tagged before I got the fiished pictures.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2010)

dforbes said:


> thanks for the imformation. I got the original recipe from a university web site and have changed everything exept the TQ to meet my taste. I  may adjust thtat just for safty reason. Yea my dump truck driver is the man. 3 and a half years old and he can pick out a piece of cherry, oak, pecan, or hickory every time. I think its in his blood. Gonna be a smoker for sure. The summer sausage got baged and tagged before I got the fiished pictures.


Wow!  That's better than I could do!

The only way I would know which one was Pecan would be because I know other other 3.

I never saw Pecan.

I don't think I could drive that wood dumper either!

Bear


----------

